# [XORG] Plus de clavier ni souris après mise à jour (résolu)

## MamyPlijadur

Bonjour,

Je n'avais pas mis à jour ma gentoo depuis 6 mois (elle marchait trop bien !). Je me décide enfin à le faire et après recompilation de 250 paquets, je me retrouve dans ttys1, le servveur x ne démarre pas. j'ai donc refait :

```
emerge --sync

emerge -auND world

revdep-rebuild
```

en repassant chaque fois soigneusement les fichiers de config au dispatch-conf. Je me retrouve alors avec un écran de connexion slim où je ne peux rien faire (clavier mort), obligée de couper l'alim et redémarrer avec nox au post.

J'ai ajouté 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"
```

 à la place de 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

 dans /etc/make.conf et recompilé xorg-drivers bien que ça marchait parfaitement avec le seul module evdev avant. Mais après mise à jour celui-ci renvoie:

```
(EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

...

(EE) Failled to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
```

Après ajout des modules keyborad et mouse je peux me connecter et accéder à mon Xfce4, mais le pointeur de souris réagit à peine avant de se bloquer, le clavier fonctionne à peu près. Je constate alors que dans le Xorg.0.log j'ai: 

```
(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

...

(**) Not automatically adding devices

...

(EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

...

(EE) Failled to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching "evdev"

(II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Mouse0'

...

(II) Using input driver 'kbd' for '<default keyboard>'

...

(II) config/udev: Adding input device  AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device
```

J'ai commenté Option "AutoAddDevices" "off" dans xorg.conf et je me retrouve dans la situation précédente, bloquée dans slim sans clavier et le dernier Xorg.0.log qui dit  :

```
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices. If no device become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

(WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

...

(EE) Failled to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching "evdev"
```

Là je sèche ! Merci pour vos lumières...

avec toujours l'échec constant de chargement de evdev.

----------

## barul

Clavier mort? Peux-tu nous dire la version de xorg-server qu'il y a d'installé sur ta machine?

----------

## xaviermiller

N'y a-t-il pas eu des messages suite à la mise à jour ? Etais-tu avec HAL avant ?

----------

## mp342

D'après ce post qui date de l'époque de ta dernière mise à jour, un emerge de xorg-server, xorg-drivers et xf86-input-evdev suivi d'un reboot devrait régler ton problème.

----------

## guilc

Le remede est effectivement écrit à la fin de l'emerge de xorg-server. Comme quoi, il faut toujours lire les messages qui remontent des emerge !

 *Quote:*   

>                 ewarn "You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from <xorg-server-$(get_version_component_range 1-2)"
> 
>                 ewarn "because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because"
> 
>                 ewarn "of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem."
> ...

 

----------

## barul

On le dira jamais assez, de lire les sorties de portage…

----------

## xaviermiller

elogv devrait être installé en standard (y compris gentoolkit)

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> elogv devrait être installé en standard (y compris gentoolkit)

 

Y compris un mail local avec envoie des elogs à ce mail :p

Et eix

et ...

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> elogv devrait être installé en standard (y compris gentoolkit)

 

Personnellement, je n'utilise pas, par contre je pratique l'envoi des logs par mail, comme Poussin.

Pas compliqué à configurer, et dispo en natif :

```
$ grep ELOG /etc/make.conf                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo save_summary mail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="monmail@mondomaine.com /usr/sbin/sendmail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@mondomaine.com"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] \${HOST} - \${PACKAGE}"
```

----------

## MamyPlijadur

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Clavier mort? Peux-tu nous dire la version de xorg-server qu'il y a d'installé sur ta machine?

 

Excusez je suis nulle dans links avec le clavier, je ne peux donc copier-coller les sorties dans la machine en question, mais obligée de le faire à la main sur mon laptop:

[ebuild   R  ] X11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10 INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyborad mouse -..." VIDEO_CARDS="intel -..." 0KB

[ebuild   R  ] X11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4 USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -..." 0KB

----------

## MamyPlijadur

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> N'y a-t-il pas eu des messages suite à la mise à jour ? Etais-tu avec HAL avant ?

 

Oui il y a eu des messages, mais j'ai dit que je les ai tous traités et le dernier revdep-rebuild était clean. Le seul échec de compilation est 

net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20 (version actuelle -1.9.2.15) ça concerne Mozilla et me semble être en aval de mon problème.

Tous les autres problèmes de compil ont été résolus sans que ça change mon problème.

Non je n'étais pas avec HAL avant et udev marchait parfaitement.

----------

## mp342

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> D'après ce post qui date de l'époque de ta dernière mise à jour, un emerge de xorg-server, xorg-drivers et xf86-input-evdev suivi d'un reboot devrait régler ton problème.

 

Tu as essayé de recompiler ça ?

----------

## MamyPlijadur

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> D'après ce post qui date de l'époque de ta dernière mise à jour, un emerge de xorg-server, xorg-drivers et xf86-input-evdev suivi d'un reboot devrait régler ton problème.

 

Euh ma dernière mise à jour date d'hier 12/9/11 et je n'avais pas updaté depuis l'install en février 2011.

l'emerge de xorg-server et de xorg-drivers date donc de mon post ce matin comme je l'indiquais dans celui-ci quant à xf86-input-evdev voilà ce que donne un emerge -pv :

[ebuild   R   ] X11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0  0 kB

je ne vois d'ailleurs pas pourquoi il n'aurait pas été "émergé" après deux -sync + --update world  + revdep-rebuild successifs ?

Merci quand même pour la réponse.

----------

## MamyPlijadur

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Le remede est effectivement écrit à la fin de l'emerge de xorg-server. Comme quoi, il faut toujours lire les messages qui remontent des emerge !
> 
>  *Quote:*                   ewarn "You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from <xorg-server-$(get_version_component_range 1-2)"
> 
>                 ewarn "because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because"
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas d'où ces messages sortent mais pas de ma machine que j'ai fouillé de fond en comble avant de poster, juré craché   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mp342

 *MamyPlijadur wrote:*   

> Euh ma dernière mise à jour date d'hier 12/9/11 et je n'avais pas updaté depuis l'install en février 2011.
> 
> l'emerge de xorg-server et de xorg-drivers date donc de mon post ce matin comme je l'indiquais dans celui-ci quant à xf86-input-evdev voilà ce que donne un emerge -pv :
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] X11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0  0 kB
> ...

 

xf86-input-evdev ne change pas souvent, et comme l'indique le message qu'a retrouvé guilc, il y a eu un changement dans l'ABI, ce qui correspond à ton message d'erreur. Tu devrais donc essayé de le recompilé pour qu'il utilise la même version de l'ABI que xorg.

edit: le changelog indique que la dernière mise à jour date du 12 Feb 2011 :

Christian Faulhammer <fauli@gentoo.org>

xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0.ebuild:

stable x86, bug 354237

Markos Chandras <hwoarang@gentoo.org>

xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0.ebuild:

Stable on amd64 wrt bug #354237

----------

## mp342

 *MamyPlijadur wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Le remede est effectivement écrit à la fin de l'emerge de xorg-server. Comme quoi, il faut toujours lire les messages qui remontent des emerge !
> 
>  *Quote:*                   ewarn "You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from <xorg-server-$(get_version_component_range 1-2)"
> 
>                 ewarn "because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because"
> ...

 

C'est pour ça que tu devrais utiliser les variables PORTAGE_ELOG_*, comme ça tu aura à dispo les messages des ebuilds :

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

 Ou la solution mail déjà indiquée :

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   elogv devrait être installé en standard (y compris gentoolkit) 
> 
> Personnellement, je n'utilise pas, par contre je pratique l'envoi des logs par mail, comme Poussin.
> 
> Pas compliqué à configurer, et dispo en natif :
> ...

 

----------

## barul

Mamy: Quand tu fais une mise à jour, de n'importe quoi, pense à lire ce qui est écrit dans le terminal avant de le fermer.  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   elogv devrait être installé en standard (y compris gentoolkit) 
> 
> Personnellement, je n'utilise pas, par contre je pratique l'envoi des logs par mail, comme Poussin.
> 
> Pas compliqué à configurer, et dispo en natif :
> ...

 

En natif, en natif... Il faut quand même configurer un MTA :/

----------

## MamyPlijadur

Merci à tous pour cette belle réactivité.

Le paquet elogv était déjà installé (répertoire /var/log/portage/elog présent avec un seul fichier summary.log) mais pas les variables PORTAGE_ELOG_ dans /etc/make.conf que j'ai donc mises, refait un rsync et "re-emergé" elogv puis xorg-server, xorg-drivers et xf86-input-evdev, rebooté et ça marche !

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que les deux 

```
emerge -auND world
```

 précédents ne me retournaient pas ces messages car :

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Mamy: Quand tu fais une mise à jour, de n'importe quoi, pense à lire ce qui est écrit dans le terminal avant de le fermer. 

 

J'avoue que j'ai toujours un peu de mal avec ce genre d'humour au #ème degré   :Shocked:  si, Cr0k, je lis bien les sorties de portage et n'ai fait que ça depuis vendredi soir. Ce que j'ai omis de dire dans mon post au bout de 2 nuits   :Mad:   c'est qu'à la première mise à jour lancée vendredi soir que j'ai laissée compiler toute la nuit, xscreensaver n'a pas voulu me rendre mon écran samedi matin, obligée de couper l'alim sans voir le résultat de portage et je me retrouvais dans tty sans que X se lance. J'ai refait un "emerge -auND world" qui m'a ressorti 220 paquets à mettre à jour, mais pas de message concernant xorg au résultat de cette nouvelle compil après laquelle slim se lançait sans clavier m'acculant au hard-reset à chaque fois.

Maintenant, je saurai qu'il faut aller regarder dans /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log mais je vais essayer de désactiver mon xscreensaver pour qu'il ne vérouille pas sans retour mon écran. L'interrupteur électrique on a rien inventé de mieux pour économiser l'énergie   :Laughing: 

Comment je peux mettre [RÉSOLU] sur ce topic ?

EDIT: c'est fait  :Wink: 

----------

## mp342

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> En natif, en natif... Il faut quand même configurer un MTA :/

 

C'est clair que si le seul usage est d'envoyer des messages vers sa boite mail, il vaut mieux utiliser ssmtp plutot que partir dans la configuration d'un MTA, même si ça rend pas mal de service un MTA   :Wink:  .

----------

